# Mainstream podcast addresses DNP



## dk8594 (Jun 17, 2021)

Stumbled across the One Click podcast, which has dedicated its first season to DNP.  So far have listened to the first couple of episodes, which explore the history of it from WWI munitions use, to prescription medication, to its ban, and then it’s introduction to BB by Duchanie in his MM2000 prison interviews.  Slight cautionary and body image perspective, but interesting nonetheless.


https://www.audacy.com/podcasts/one-click-57707


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2021)

Imma have to take a gander at it. I’ve done some reading in the past on the background in it and found it to be pretty cool. I know there was a study on a DNP-xr for diabetes they they had tried out which I thought would be pretty cool if could contain it. Being diabetic, I can attest to the helpfulness and usefulness off DNp as it keeps my sugars low, sometimes too low!


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 17, 2021)

I'll take a look later. I know DNP is currently being looked at by Drs studying anti-aging one of which being Dr David Sinclair.


----------



## Trump (Jun 17, 2021)

Can’t get that in my location, shame would of enjoyed that


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> Can’t get that in my location, shame would of enjoyed that



I have the same problem.


----------



## eazy (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank for this. An even deeper dive than the pod with Alex Kikel.

I wanted to try it. Read that it's listed on the Homeland Security Anti-Terrorism Chemicals of Interest list.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 17, 2021)

eazy said:


> Thank for this. An even deeper dive than the pod with Alex Kikel.
> 
> I wanted to try it. Read that it's listed on the Homeland Security Anti-Terrorism Chemicals of Interest list.




catches fire in the right condition


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> Can’t get that in my location, shame would of enjoyed that





Beti ona said:


> I have the same problem.



Proxy it.

10char


----------



## In2Deep (Jun 23, 2021)

I am listening to that now. Makes me think about when I read some of these posts in other places where people get extremely irresponsible and take very high doses like a 1000 mg.


----------



## In2Deep (Jun 23, 2021)

eazy said:


> Thank for this. An even deeper dive than the pod with Alex Kikel.
> 
> I wanted to try it. Read that it's listed on the Homeland Security Anti-Terrorism Chemicals of Interest list.



I don't doubt. Since Dr Tony Huge got slammed with selling for weight loss. It brought a lot of attention to and dried up in the US. Or at least I haven't found a good US supplier.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> Can’t get that in my location, shame would of enjoyed that





Beti ona said:


> I have the same problem.



VPNs guys! There's free ones if you Google but they're usually slow. ProtonVPN has a free tier, but you could just spend $5 and have a month of full speed service from Mullvad and set yourself to US.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 24, 2021)

https://link.chtbl.com/OneClickPod

https://shows.cadence13.com/podcast/one-click/episodes/dd897fcd-d493-416e-88fb-be132d54cc37

https://www.refinery29.com/en-us/2021/05/10487443/elle-fanning-new-podcast-one-click

https://podcasts.google.com/feed/aH...d=0CAUQkfYCahcKEwjY-ODev6_xAhUAAAAAHQAAAAAQAQ


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 24, 2021)

Honestly, it looks like a shitty podcast.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 10, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> catches fire in the right condition



So does wood.


----------

